# 2006 NBA All Star Weekend in Houston



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>


*Friday, February 17th, 2006*
McDonald's NBA All-Star Celebrity Game Presented by 2K Sports
Time: 7:00 P.M. - 9:00 P.M. ET
Where: George R. Brown Convention Center
TV: ESPN

Team H-Town:

















Coach: Eva Longoria









GM - ESPN’s Stephen A. Smith




















































Nick Cannon, actor/singer
Chris Brown, R&B singer
Carlos Bernard, actor
Nelly, hip hop artist
Brandon Routh, actor
Tony Potts, Access Hollywood
Becky Hammon WNBA’s NY Liberty

Team Clutch City:

















Coach: Queen Latifah









GM - ESPN's Greg Anthony




















































Bow Wow, hip-hop artist/actor
Andrew Firestone, ABC's The Bachelor
Donald Faison, actor
Chris Meloni, actor
Ice Cube, actor/performer
Kevin Frazier, Entertainment Tonight
Swin Cash, WNBA's Detroit Shock 

Home Team - Will wear the Houston Rockets' Hardwood Classics' Night
Away Team - Will wear the Rocket's red jerseys.


Time: 9:00 P.M. - 11:00 P.M. ET
TV: TNT
_This is the seventh year of the rookie-sophomore format with the Sophomores leading the series 4-2. The game will be played in two 20-minute halves, with each team allowed one full timeout and one 20-second timeout per half. There will be one mandatory TV timeout in each half. Individual foul totals will be kept, but a player can not foul out. A team will be in the penalty situation after 10 team fouls or after the second foul in the final two minutes of each half. In the event of a tie game, there will be a two-minute overtime to determine the winner. The Clock will stop after each successful field goal in the last minute of each half._

Rookies
*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Chris Paul (New Orleans Oklahoma City Hornets) - 15.9 PPG, 5.6 RPG, 7.7 APG
Deron Williams (Utah Jazz) - 9.3 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 3.9 APG
Charlie Villanueva (Toronto Raptors) - 12.4 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 0.8 APG
Channing Frye (New York Knicks) - 13.3 PPG, 5.9 RPG, 0.9 APG
Andrew Bogut (Milwaukee Bucks) - 9.0 PPG, 7.6 RPG, 2.1 APG

*Bench:*





























Luther Head (Houston Rockets) - 8.2 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 2.4 APG
Danny Granger (Indiana Pacers) - 6.6 PPG, 4.6 RPG, 1.0 APG
Sarunas Jasikevicius (Indiana Pacers) - 8.5 PPG, 2.4 RPG, 3.2 APG
Nate Robinson (New York Knicks) - 8.3 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 1.8 APG
Head coach: Sidney Lowe (Detroit)
Assistant coach: Elvin Hayes

Sophomores
*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































T.J. Ford (Milwaukee Bucks) - 12.1 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 6.4 APG
Ben Gordon (Chicago Bulls) - 16.4 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 2.9 APG
Andre Iguodala (Philadelphia 76ers) - 11.9 PPG, 5.9 RPG, 2.7 APG
Luol Deng (Chicago Bulls) - 13.2 PPG, 5.8 RPG, 1.8 APG
Dwight Howard (Orlando Magic) - 15.4 PPG, 12.6 RPG, 1.4 APG

*Bench:*





























Devin Harris (Dallas Mavericks) - 10.4 PPG, 2.3 RPG, 3.2 APG
Nenad Krstic (New Jersey Nets) - 12.7 PPG, 5.6 RPG, 0.9 APG
Andres Nocioni (Chicago Bulls) - 11.7 PPG, 5.1 RPG, 1.3 APG
Delonte West (Boston Celtics) - 11.2 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 4.4 APG
Head coach: Del Harris (Dallas)
Assistant coach: Moses Malone
</center>

- These are just my guesses for the starters.. Feel free to tell me the real lineups if you find out..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

<center>
*Saturday, February 18th, 2006*
NBA All-Star Saturday Night
Time: 8:00 P.M. ET
TV: TNT


_The judges of this year’s Sprite Rising Stars Slam Dunk competition will include Hall of Famer and former Rockets star Clyde “The Glide” Drexler, who helped lead his hometown team to the NBA title in 1995; Hall of Famer and former Rockets and University of Houston star Elvin Hayes; Hall of Famer and former Houston Rockets star Moses Malone, the third-leading rebounder and fifth-leading scorer in NBA history; former Rockets star and current TNT analyst Kenny Smith; and former Houston Rockets head coach Rudy Tomjanovich, who led the Rockets to back-to-back NBA titles in 1993-94 and 1994-95._

_2005 Winner: Josh Smith (Atlanta Hawks) defeats Amaré Stoudemire (Phoenix Suns)_

*Contestants*





























Andre Iguodala (Philadelphia 76ers)
Nate Robinson (New York Knicks)
Josh Smith (Atlanta Hawks)
Hakim Warrick (Memphis Grizzlies)


_The players will compete in the two-round competition with the top three finishers from the first round advancing to the finals. Five shooting stations are set up around the three-point line, with four orange balls worth one point each and one multi-colored ball (money ball) worth two points at each location. Each player has one minute to shoot as many balls as he can. In the Finals, players will shoot in ascending order of first round scores._

_2005 Winner: Quentin Richardson (New York Knicks; Phoenix Suns last year) defeats Voshon Lenard (Denver Nuggets) and Kyle Korver (Philadelphia 76ers) _

*Contestants*











































Ray Allen (Seattle Supersonics) 
(05-06 Season: .394 3PT %) (Career: .397 3PT %)
Gilbert Arenas (Washington Wizards) 
(05-06 Season: .343 3PT %) (Career: .358 3PT %)
Chauncey Billups (Detroit Pistons) 
(05-06 Season: .431 3PT %) (Career: .385 3PT %)
Dirk Nowitzki (Dallas Mavericks) 
(05-06 Season: .417 3PT %) (Career: .378 3PT %)
Quentin Richardson (New York Knicks) 
(05-06 Season: .329 3PT %) (Career: .351 3PT %)
Jason Terry (Dallas Mavericks) 
(05-06 Season: .425 3PT %) (Career: .379 3PT %)


_Having debuted during NBA All-Star 2003 in Atlanta, the fast-paced event features four players competing in a two-round timed “obstacle course” consisting of dribbling, passing and shooting stations. All players must observe basic NBA ball-handling rules while completing the course. The two players with the fastest times from the first round advance to the finals with the order of competition determined by inverse order of the first round times._

_2005 Winner: Steve Nash (Phoenix Suns) defeats Baron Davis (New Orleans Hornets)_

Rules

*Contestants*





























LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers)
Steve Nash (Phoenix Suns)
Chris Paul (New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets)
Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat)



_2005 Winner: 
Shawn Marion, Diana Taurasi, Dan Majerle (Team Suns) 
defeats 
Andre Miller, Becky Hammon, Alex English (Team Nuggets)_

*Rules:*
The RadioShack Shooting Stars contest will feature six shooting locations of increasing difficulty, with each team attempting to make all shots in order in the fastest time. Each team will select a specific player rotation and follow that throughout the event, with each shot being made before the next one is attempted. The team that completes all six shots in the least amount of time will be declared the winner. Each team will be given up to two minutes to complete the entire shooting course. Should there be a tie, a shoot-off will determine the winner.

*Contestants*























Team Los Angeles Lakers (Kobe Bryant, Lisa Leslie, Magic Johnson)























Team Houston Rockets (Tracy McGrady, Sheryl Swoopes, Clyde Drexler)























Team Phoenix Suns (Shawn Marion, Kelly Miller, Dan Majerle)























Team San Antonio Spurs (Tony Parker, Kendra Wecker, Steve Kerr)
</center>


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

<center>
*Sunday, February 19th, 2006*
NBA All-Star Game
Time: 8:00 P.M. ET
TV: TNT

Western Conference
*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Steve Nash (Phoenix Suns) - 19.4 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 11.0 APG
Kobe Bryant (Los Angeles Lakers) - 35.0 PPG, 5.4 RPG, 4.4 APG
Tracy McGrady (Houston Rockets) - 25.2 PPG, 6.8 RPG, 4.9 APG
Tim Duncan (San Antonio Spurs) - 19.5 PPG, 11.5 RPG, 3.0 APG
Yao Ming (Houston Rockets) - 19.6 PPG, 9.1 RPG, 1.3 APG

*Bench:*


















































Ray Allen (Seattle Supersonics) - 24.8 PPG, 4.2 RPG, 3.3 APG
Elton Brand (Los Angeles Clippers) - 25.4 PPG, 10.3 RPG, 2.7 APG
Kevin Garnett (Minnesota Timberwolves) - 21.7 PPG, 12.0 RPG, 4.4 APG 
Pau Gasol (Memphis Grizzlies) - 19.8 PPG, 9.3 RPG, 4.3 APG
Shawn Marion (Phoenix Suns) - 21.1 PPG, 11.9 RPG, 1.8 APG
Dirk Nowitzki (Dallas Mavericks) - 25.3 PPG, 8.4 RPG, 2.6 APG
Tony Parker (San Antonio Spurs) - 19.4 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 5.8 APG
Head Coach: Avery Johnson (Dallas); Assistants: Del Harris, Rolando Blackman, Joe Prunty
Athletic Trainer: Keith Jones (Houston)

Eastern Conference
*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Allen Iverson (Philadelphia 76ers) - 33.2 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 7.3 APG
Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat) - 27.4 PPG, 5.9 RPG, 6.8 APG
LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers) - 31.2 PPG, 7.0 RPG, 6.6 APG
Vince Carter (New Jersey Nets) - 23.7 PPG, 5.9 RPG, 4.6 APG
Shaquille O'Neal (Miami Heat) - 19.4 PPG, 9.3 RPG, 1.5 APG

*Bench:*


















































Gilbert Arenas (Washington Wizards) - 28.3 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 5.9 APG
Chauncey Billups (Detroit Pistons) - 18.9 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 8.5 APG
Chris Bosh (Toronto Raptors) - 22.5 PPG, 9.2 RPG, 2.5 APG
Richard Hamilton (Detroit Pistons) - 21.6 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 3.4 APG
Paul Pierce (Boston Celtics) - 26.4 PPG, 7.1 RPG, 4.5 APG 
Ben Wallace (Detroit Pistons) - 7.7 PPG, 12.2 RPG, 2.1 APG
Rasheed Wallace (Detroit Pistons) - 15.4 PPG, 6.6 RPG, 2.5 APG
Head Coach: Flip Saunders (Detroit); Assistants: Sidney Lowe, Ron Harper, Don Zierden
Athletic Trainer: Ted Arzonico (Orlando)
</center>


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Team LA will win the Shooting Stars. Magic and Kobe baby. Tony Parker better work on his jumpshot if San Antonio wants to make a dent or Steve Kerr will probably sink all their shots for them.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Thunder Dan better have his game face on, too, because Marion doesn't exactly have a terrific jumper, either.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

does this mean I can say the pistons win because they are loaded with allstars and not because of teamwork (joking)


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

I bet Nate's gonna win Dunk Contest..just like Spud..spud's dunks was considered normal but he won because of his mad hops.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

If Parker can shoot,Team SA will certainly win the shootin' stars


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

yeah team SA with kerr 

the rookies are gonna get owned look at their frontline
bogut and frye then no one on the bench? :laugh:


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*



moss_is_1 said:


> the rookies are gonna get owned look at their frontline
> bogut and frye then no one on the bench? :laugh:


Yeah I agree.They are gonna have some problems about that


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

I can't wait to see Drexler shoot.. i wonder if hes still got it


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

From what I saw Clyde isnt gonna be in this because he had some type of surgery.. they'll find a replacement.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

When did Clyde ever have a nice J? I thought he pretty much was a carbon copy of DR. J. Someone who drove relentlessly to the basket?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*



bbasok said:


> If Parker can shoot,Team SA will certainly win the shootin' stars


Talking about Parker can shoot, he is shooting .550 this season. Second best in the league behind Shaq.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*



RSP83 said:


> Talking about Parker can shoot, he is shooting .550 this season. Second best in the league behind Shaq.


Yeah but he gets most of his points in the paint and his little floater in the lane is deadly automatic (over shotblockers sometimes). As part of the Shooting Stars you have to be able to knock down perimeter shots consistently. Even ask Spurs fans that he's not a great set shooter yet.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*



moss_is_1 said:


> the rookies are gonna get owned look at their frontline
> bogut and frye then no one on the bench? :laugh:


Actually. the rookies got more 6'9" and taller players than the sophomores.

Bogut, Frye, Villanueva, Granger all 6'9" or taller in shoes.

Sophomores got Howard, Krstic, and Deng.

The sophomores backcourt: TJ Ford, Jameer Nelson, Gordon, Devin Harris
The rookies: Paul, Deron, Jasikevicius, Head, Robinson

It's actually about even. Robinson makes them seem small.

But, maybe it's Iguodala and Nocioni that makes the rookies seem small. IMO, Iguodala and Granger kinda makes it even. Both are the most versatile player on each team.

Nocioni... now who's going to guard this "beast on caffeine"?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*



neoxsupreme said:


> Yeah but he gets most of his points in the paint and his little floater in the lane is deadly automatic (over shotblockers sometimes). As part of the Shooting Stars you have to be able to knock down perimeter shots consistently. Even ask Spurs fans that he's not a great set shooter yet.


true, but isn't that crazy? halfway into the season, teams still can't find a way to keep him off the paint? I think I should catch a spurs game, and see what's up.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

I bet the rookies win....


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Flip has said he will put all the pistons in at once.



> Saunders said he'll let all four of his players enter the game as a unit, so the only question left is, who will be the fifth player on the floor with the Pistons?
> 
> The lineup needs a small forward, so the choices are Vince Carter, LeBron James or Paul Pierce.


http://freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060211/SPORTS03/602110349/1051/SPORTS


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

BOO!!! Out of the four of those players, Chauncey "Big Shot" Billups is the only TRUE All-Star.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Am I the only one that thinks the Sophomores clearly have the better and more talented team? Fortunately for the Rooks, Okafor and Nelson are out, but still, who is going to stop Howard? He's dominated both Bogut and Frye when matched up with them this season, T.J. Ford will be too quick for anyone, including Chris Paul, to keep up with. JMHO, of course.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Poor Tayshaun...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*



RSP83 said:


> Actually. the rookies got more 6'9" and taller players than the sophomores.
> 
> Bogut, *Frye,* Villanueva, Granger all 6'9" or taller in shoes.
> 
> ...


frye is weak
howard will dominate the paint all night long over bogut and frye
howard>>>>>>>>>bogut, deng>>>>>>>>>>frye,kristc>villanueva

plus u put iggy in their with ben gordons outside game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

those uniforms are ugly

look good in pictures, but on the players just horrible


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Thats just horrible to look at


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

At some point in the game I want to see a lineup of:

PG: Bryant
SG: Nowitzki
SF: Garnett
PF: Duncan
C: Yao

and for the East:

PG: Billups
SG: Hamilton
SF: Sheed
PF: Wallace
C: Shaq


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

LF that would be pretty cool to see..


----------



## NBA4EVA (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Having 4 Players from the Pistons alone is rediculous, there should be a law against conspiracy's like this.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

(Updated the first post with everything.. The All Star Celebrity people have been announced.. here they are..) 

<center>
Team H-Town:

















Coach: Eva Longoria









GM - ESPN’s Stephen A. Smith

Nick Cannon, actor/singer
Chris Brown, R&B singer
Carlos Bernard, actor
Nelly, hip hop artist
Brandon Routh, actor
Tony Potts, Access Hollywood
Becky Hammon WNBA’s NY Liberty

Team Clutch City:

















Coach: Queen Latifah









GM - ESPN's Greg Anthony

Bow Wow, hip-hop artist/actor
Andrew Firestone, ABC's The Bachelor
Donald Faison, actor
Chris Meloni, actor
Ice Cube, actor/performer
Kevin Frazier, Entertainment Tonight
Swin Cash, WNBA's Detroit Shock 

Home Team - Will wear the Houston Rockets' Hardwood Classics' Night
Away Team - Will wear the Rocket's red jerseys.
</center>


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

I hope Eva Longoria is in a skimpy a$$ jersey dress... then that game is without a doubt...the second biggest even of the weekend.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Predicitions

Celebrity Game
Team h-town

Rookie vs sophmore game
Sophmores

Dunk Contest
TINY NATE Robinson

3pt shootout
Billups

Skills Challange
Nash

All Star Game
West 157
East 147
Parker wins Mvp


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Delonte West will replace Jameer Nelson for the Sophmores.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

My predictions:

Celebrity Game: Don't care, I'm rooting for the Eva Longoria team.

Rookie/Sophomore Game: Sophomores MVP: Dwight Howard

Dunk Contest: Andre Iguodala (bias pick, Nate would probably win it though)

3Point Shootout: Ray Allen 

Skills Challenge: Steve Nash (Lebron and Wade WTF? Put in Ford and/or Telfair)

Padioshack Shooting Stars: Lakers team

All-Star Game: East MVP: Allen Iverson (they probably won't pick him though, even if he has a monster game)


----------



## pereyma_3 (Feb 15, 2006)

*All Star Game and TNT Only?*

What other television stations if any are showing the all star game, or actually just even all star saturday because I would really like to watch it but I don't have TNT


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Updated all the stats, etc. but will have one more edit to do tommorow


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Brandon Routh (the guy who plays Superman in the upcoming 'Superman Returns' movie) replaced someone on the Houston squad for the 3 on 3 celebrity game... but the original poster put up a picture of Bryan Singer, who is the director of Superman Returns, but it isn't Brandon Routh. Routh is like 6'4 and is built. You may want to get a picture of him and not Bryan Singer.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*



neoxsupreme said:


> Team LA will win the Shooting Stars. Magic and Kobe baby. Tony Parker better work on his jumpshot if San Antonio wants to make a dent or Steve Kerr will probably sink all their shots for them.


swoops is a better shooter than lisa
mcgrady has more range than kobe
clyde and magic are both old so we will see


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: All Star Game and TNT Only?*

Everything is on TNT except the celebrity challenge, thats on ESPN.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*



The MAMBA said:


> Brandon Routh (the guy who plays Superman in the upcoming 'Superman Returns' movie) replaced someone on the Houston squad for the 3 on 3 celebrity game... but the original poster put up a picture of Bryan Singer, who is the director of Superman Returns, but it isn't Brandon Routh. Routh is like 6'4 and is built. You may want to get a picture of him and not Bryan Singer.


LoL Thanks... I'll edit it out soon! Is is the right person now? :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Got everything updated (I believe)... Dont forget today's mini schedule that you may wanna check out on *NBATV*.

12:00 P.M. - 1:30 P.M. - NBA All-Star Rookie/Sophomore Shootarounds
1:30 P.M. - 2:00 P.M. - Basketball Hall of Fame Press Conference
2:00 P.M. - 5:00 P.M. - NBA All-Star Player Interviews and Media Availability

All Times are Eastern.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Here are my predicitions...

*Celebrity Game:*
Team "H-Town": 45
Team Clutch City: 56

*Rookie Challenge:*
Rookies: 99
Sophmores: 106
MVP: Chris Paul

*Sprite Rising Star Slam Dunk Contest:*
Nasty Nate Robinson - ELIMINATED FIRST ROUND
Hakim Warrick - ELIMINATED FIRST ROUND
Andre Iguodala - ELIMINATED SECOND ROUND

_*Dunk Champion - Josh Smith*_

*3 Point Shootout:*
Ray Allen defeats Chauncey Billups and Dirk Nowitzki
Scores 25 out of 30 in the second round.

*Skills Challange*
LeBron James (simply because he is a crowd favorite and maybe he'll put down a nice dunk for one of them or something).

*Shooting Stars*
Team Los Angeles will win by 2.8 seconds over second place.

*All Star Game*
East 139
West 124
_LeBron James_ wins MVP.


----------



## pietsnotter (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

if you guys have a problem watching it on tv here is a site that will do streams of it online.
www.streamtvnow.tv has most of the international sportingevents on their site for a little bit more then a hamburger but it gets you all the ppv's as well.

hope to have been of service to some fans abroad.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

So who's getting ready to watch the Celeb game? :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: '06 NBA All Star Weekend*

Queen Latifah had a potty mouth to open up the show :laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Celebrity game is the only DULL aspect of AS weekend. These guys suck.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go Nick Cannon. :hurl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Play of the Game: Bow Wow getting blocked :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Late Replacement 3PT Contest

Posted by John Schuhmann: Fri., Feb. 17 at 7:57 p.m. ET [ Permalink ]



> We have just learned that Raja Bell will not be able to participate in Saturday's Foot Locker Three-Point Shootout due to a family illness. He will be replaced by Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

The Celebrity Game is hiliarious...

And why does the time run half the time? Missed a good chunk of it, haha.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright, the Rookie/Sophomore game is about to start.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm is anybody at this thing (The Rook Soph game)? :rofl:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh, this PA guy is terrible.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Umm is anybody at this thing (The Rook Soph game)? :rofl:


I still see more people then what the typical attendance is in a Rockets game. But yeah, the place does look pretty empty. Houston :sigh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ha.. Lu the Speaker for the Welcome..

Granger, Frye, Bogut, Paul, Robinson vs Deng, Gordon, Howard, Harris, and Iguodala


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nate Robinson jumping against Dwight Howard. :laugh:

A lot of mismatches out there. Is Paul guarding Iguodala?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Paul is the best player out on the court right now. He's finding _everyone_.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Nate Robinson jumping against Dwight Howard. :laugh:
> 
> A lot of mismatches out there. Is Paul guarding Iguodala?


Perhaps, but Chris Paul's leading the Rooks' charge. 

I always liked the different colors of the "away" team...it's a shame they don't have it anymore for the ASG.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The match-ups are bad.

I would like to see the matchups being Bogut and Howard, Frye and Deng, Granger and Igoudala, Paul and Harris, and Robinson and Gordon.

Dwight Howard just dominated that jump-off. It's comical to have Nate jumping off (a preview to his dunk contest participation perhaps?)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man get Dwight out. Blowing dunk after dunk.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Whew. Hopefully, Jasikevicius will put a stop to this nasty outside shooting.

Nice alley-oop from Head to Villanueva.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Nice alley-oop from Head to Villanueva.


The almost college teammates.. Wow that would have been sick.. along with Deron (although he's got 2 turnovers)..


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

They snubbed Felton..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

thekid said:


> They snubbed Felton..


 Well jeez they only take 9 players on a team..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SICK PLAY BY LUTHER.. NICE :clap:

Luther taking over somewhat!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i like the fact that its pretty competitive.... everyone showing promise.... paul is something else


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Everybody scored except jasikevicius


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Sophomores 52 - Rookies 45

Soph Team:
Harris - 2 pts (1/3), 1 board, 2 dimes
Gordon - 12 pts (5/7), 2 boards, 2 dimes
Deng - 6 pts (3/5), 3 boards, 3 dimes
Iguodala - 6 pts (3/4), 4 boards, 1 dime
Howard - 2 pts (1/4), 3 boards
Krstic - 5 pts (2/5), 5 boards
Ford - 3 pts (1/3), 3 dimes, 2 turnovers
Nocioni - 9 pts (4/7), 1 board, 1 dime
West - 7 pts (3/5), 2 dimes

Rookie Team:
Robinson - 4 pts (2/4), 1 dime
Paul - 2 pts (1/3), 5 dimes, 1 steal, 2 turnovers
Frye - 7 pts (3/8), 4 boards, 1 dime, 1 block
Granger - 3 pts (1/3), 3 boards, 1 dime
Bogut - 8 pts (4/5), 7 boards, 1 block
Head - 7 pts (3/5), 1 board, 2 dimes, 3 steals
Villanueva - 10 pts (5/9), 2 boards
Jasikevicius - 0 pts (0/1), 1 foul
Williams - 4 pts (2/3), 3 boards, 2 turnovers


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Igoudola the easy choice for MVP. Great combination of dunks and outside shooting. 

Making Houston host the AS game wasn't a very smart choice. They've had the worst NBA fans in the league for a while now and this arena looks dead. Will there even be a sellout tomorrow?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Sophomores 106 - Rookies 96

Sophomore Team:

```
fgm-a	3pm-a	ftm-a	off	def	tot	ast	pf	st	to	bs	pts
D. Harris 	3-9 	0-2 	0-0 	1 	2 	3 	7 	1 	3 	4 	0 	6
B. Gordon 	7-11 	3-4 	0-0 	0 	3 	3 	2 	0 	3 	4 	0 	17
L. Deng 	5-8 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	4 	5 	4 	0 	0 	2 	0 	10
A. Iguodala 	13-17 	4-6 	0-0 	1 	5 	6 	3 	1 	4 	0 	0 	30
D. Howard 	2-7 	0-0 	0-1 	2 	4 	6 	0 	2 	3 	2 	1 	4
A. Nocioni 	6-12 	1-3 	0-0 	1 	1 	2 	2 	0 	1 	1 	2 	13
T. Ford 	1-2 	0-0 	1-2 	0 	3 	3 	5 	2 	0 	4 	0 	3
N. Krstic 	3-10 	1-2 	1-2 	3 	3 	6 	0 	1 	1 	0 	1 	8
D. West 	6-11 	1-4 	2-2 	1 	2 	3 	3 	1 	1 	1 	1 	15
Total  	   	46-87  	10-22  	4-7  	10  	26  	36  	26  	8  	16  	18  	5  	106
  		52.9% 	45.5% 	57.1% 	Team Rebs: 7	Total TO: 18
```
Rookie Team:

```
fgm-a	3pm-a	ftm-a	off	def	tot	ast	pf	st	to	bs	pts
N. Robinson 	4-9 	1-4 	4-4 	0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 	13
C. Paul 	3-8 	0-3 	2-2 	0 	4 	4 	11 	1 	5 	6 	0 	8
C. Frye 	4-13 	0-0 	1-2 	2 	4 	6 	1 	1 	2 	2 	1 	9
D. Granger 	3-8 	2-4 	1-2 	0 	3 	3 	2 	0 	0 	2 	1 	9
A. Bogut 	6-9 	0-1 	2-2 	3 	7 	10 	1 	0 	2 	2 	1 	14
C. Villanueva 	8-15 	1-2 	1-2 	5 	7 	12 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 	18
S. Jasikevicius 1-3 	1-3 	0-0 	0 	2 	2 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	3
D. Williams 	2-4 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	2 	3 	1 	0 	0 	4 	0 	4
L. Head 	8-16 	2-8 	0-0 	1 	1 	2 	4 	2 	3 	2 	0 	18
Total 	  	39-85 	7-26 	11-14 	12 	31 	43 	23 	7 	12 	19 	3 	96
  		45.9% 	26.9% 	78.6% 	Team Rebs: 6	Total TO: 19
```
Some solid performances tonight.. Bogut, Charlie V, Luther Head, and Paul for the rookies despite his turnovers. 

Dre may have put on a preview of tommorow night..


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Whats really good with McGrady? Seriously.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sounds like McGrady's mental toughness is breaking down.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/allstar2006/news/story?id=2334744


> With the game decided early in the second half, the crowd was left anticipating something spectacular every time he touched the ball and psyched for his appearance in tomorrow night's slam dunk competition, wondering if he has anything left in the tank.
> 
> <b>"I've got a couple of things under my sleeve," he said. "Everything I did today, you've seen before. I am going to try some new things tomorrow."</b>


Can't wait!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nba tv (which is in a FREE preview until feb 22nd) are showing the east and west all-star practice sessions right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> nba tv (which is in a FREE preview until feb 22nd) are showing the east and west all-star practice sessions right now.



Yeah, they just had Vince doing an "interview" of Tmac after Vince crashed one of Tmac's interviews ... they were really hamming it up. Pretty funny. Vince said he expects Tmac to win MVP and the East to win.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

JNice said:


> Yeah, they just had Vince doing an "interview" of Tmac after Vince crashed one of Tmac's interviews ... they were really hamming it up. Pretty funny. Vince said he expects Tmac to win MVP and the East to win.


LOL. That was funny!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Does Avery Johnson have more teeth in his mouth than the average human?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*The All-Star question: What can Kobe do in a game with no 'D'*










> HOUSTON (AP) -- Even when it's only an exhibition, everyone wants to ask Kobe Bryant about point totals.
> 
> Bryant won't make any predictions about how many he'll put up Sunday night in the NBA All-Star game, even though scoring has made him the biggest attraction in the league during the first half of the season.
> 
> ...


*SOURCE - Yahoo! Sports*


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I wish David Stern wouldn't open his mouth about such matters. Every time I see his face on TV I can't help but hate it. And whats up with the celebrity game? Why is it even played? Biggest pile of BS ever, and I know all about the Aegean Stables.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I noticed it doesnt say Injured next to Clydes name anymore for the Shooting Stars does this mean he is going to compete in it tonight? Just Curious if anyone knows


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is the Toyota Center going be half-empty again? :uhoh: . I don't see any people!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Route I-76 said:


> I noticed it doesnt say Injured next to Clydes name anymore for the Shooting Stars does this mean he is going to compete in it tonight? Just Curious if anyone knows


Believe he's gonna be in it tonight.. He was injured though.. Had some kind of surgery I believe..


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Believe he's gonna be in it tonight.. He was injured though.. Had some kind of surgery I believe..


Sweet thanx that made my mind up who im rooting for :cheers: 

Btw...
My Predictions:
3 Point Shootout - Ray Allen
Shooting Stars- Team Houston 
Dunk Competion- Surprise Surprise IGGY
and my *Dark Horse Pick * will be in the Skills Challenge- Chris Paul


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

My Predictions:
3 Point Shootout - Ray Allen
Shooting Stars- Team Lakers
Dunk Competion- Josh Smith/Nate Robins (I still cant make up my mind)
and my Dark Horse Pick will be in the Skills Challenge- Chris Paul (and for some reason I think LeBron is gonna end up last)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK I'll put down my predictions too:

*Shooting Stars:* Team Houston
*Skills Challenge:* Steve Nash
*3pt Contest:* Chauncey Billups
*Dunk Contest:* Josh Smith


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Shooting Stars:* Team Los Angeles
*Skills Challenge:* Chris Paul
*3pt Contest:* Jason Terry
*Dunk Contest:* Andre Iguodala


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright, lets get this thing started.

*Shooting Stars:* Team Los Angeles
*Skills Challenge:* Steve Nash
*3pt Contest:* Ray Allen
*Dunk Contest:* Andre Iguodala


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

cant wait till they boo kobe


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Shooting Stars:* Team Los Angeles
*Skills Challenge:* Chris Paul
*3pt Contest:* Ray Allen
*Dunk Contest:* Josh Smith


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ahhh too many dancing kiddies


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

^ lol


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

DuMa said:


> cant wait till they boo kobe


LOL that didnt work out too well for ya now did it?
He got the loudest ovation, even higher then McGrady....

Listen to McCartys voice... he has a nice voice


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

whoa, mccarty isnt totally worthless then.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Walter Mcartney? LOL WTF OMG

Shooting Stars: Team San Antonio
Skills Challenge: Chris Paul
3pt Contest: Ray Allen
Dunk Contest: Nate Robinson


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Walter can't stay on beat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

never thought id see McCarthy at the asg

lol. He did pretty good though


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

winners:
houston
lebron
dirk
smith


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Steez said:


> LOL that didnt work out too well for ya now did it?
> He got the loudest ovation, even higher then McGrady....
> 
> Listen to McCartys voice... he has a nice voice


he had mixed cheers. i heard it loud and clear.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL I thought he was OK.. Funny though!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

DuMa said:


> cant wait till they boo kobe


lol,,didnt happen


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

DuMa said:


> he had mixed cheers. i heard it loud and clear.


You just heard what you wanna hear


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

WALTA! played with the anthem to much...

BOOOOOOO WALTA! BOOOOOOO


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Fefe Dobson????


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhhhh Tony Parker


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn that parker this time should be tough to beat :curse:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

HAHAHA I knew the spurs would win this


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Team LA stinks :laugh:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, LA.......


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> HAHAHA I knew the spurs would win this


hey its not over yet :biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

****, shoulda been Kobe takin all the shots!!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Kobe carried the team singlehandedly,what else is new?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Awww **** I forgot the Spurs were in this.

Is it too late to change my prediction?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

yes


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TiMVP2 said:


> Kobe carried the team singlehandedly,what else is new?


:clap: Brilliant post :clap:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Fine example of how everybody around Kobe regresses. The WNBA's best player needs 5 chances to hit a basic 15 foot bank shot. And Magic :uhoh:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I didn't mean to defend him.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

2 heats right?

the first round doesnt determine winner right


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> The WNBA's best player needs 5 chances to hit a basic 15 foot bank shot.


lol wasnt that embarassing?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

The 1st round DOES determinate the winner


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DuMa said:


> 2 heats right?
> 
> the first round doesnt determine winner right


nope one round winner takes all


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

hahahaha,only 1 more team to go.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

well there goes my team up in flames haha :curse:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

iight, team san antonio is gonna take it no doubt


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Marion? naw.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

We officialy won hahaha


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

San Antonion wins.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

THey should make it 2 rounds.... they got lucky got 25 seconds


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> My Predictions:
> 3 Point Shootout - Ray Allen
> Shooting Stars- Team Houston
> Dunk Competion- Surprise Surprise IGGY
> and my *Dark Horse Pick * will be in the Skills Challenge- Chris Paul


0-1


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Tony Parker: Wheres my trophy?

lol


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Steez said:


> THey should make it 2 rounds.... they got lucky got 25 seconds


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Steez said:


> THey should make it 2 rounds.... they got lucky got 25 seconds


No thanks its painful enough to watch them brick half court shots the first time around.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I honestly think Kobe should have took all those shots lol


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I just noticed,all my picks are reggie miller's picks.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

42.6 is OK,he's my pick so i hope he good


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lisa Leslie sucks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

42.6 for Chris Paul.

Steve Nash's 25 seconds last year will be tough to beat.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> 42.6 is OK,he's my pick so i hope he good


yah should be good enough to get in Lebron will F up


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Awwww Dwayne Wade.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wade couldn't hit a jumpshot :laugh:. But still beats CP3.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Come on Wade. Make a jump shot.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

eugh,come on get OVER 42 second please.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wade


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

DWade should of hit those shots!!!!
LeBron is gonna be last, watch.... time


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Please do not ever tell me Dwyane Wade is a shooter.

Still a good run though.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

****,I lost


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade did bad but still made the finals......Paul did a lot worse than expected


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

**** bye bye CP

0-2 DAMNIT :curse:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

LOL. Nash can't make a shot either.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, did wade really have the best score.....lol


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Good job, Steve!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

What's up with my man Steve Nash????


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

didnt these guys practice


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Man,the PG's aren't in the finals!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GOD Steve :laugh: 

I can't believe how these guys choke when it comes to hitting a jumpshot.

Wade and James in the final.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

CP3 beat the defending champ so that means he wins right :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All-Saturday night is boring. I'm sure the players enjoyed partying with the hot babes of Houston though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HAHA LEBRON AND WADE FOR THE FINAL IN THE SKILLS CHALLENGE!!

The two guys everyone said shouldn't be there.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont think anybody expected Wade and James


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wade should win this... they should call Carry on LeBron James


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nash is the best shooter there and he had the worst jump shot. Neither Wade nor LeBron should be winning a PG skills challenge.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Who saw that coming?

Wade
James
Paul
Nash

all in a skills competition, and James and Wade go onto the finals? That's just not right...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

HKF said:


> All-Saturday night is boring. I'm sure the players enjoyed partying with the hot babes of Houston though.


Wait till the Dunk and 3 Point competitions.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

D-Wade is gonna take it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HKF said:


> All-Saturday night is boring. I'm sure the players enjoyed partying with the hot babes of Houston though.


They put the boring stuff on early. The good stuff comes on later.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's funny that Lebron carried the ball through the cones in the SKILLS challenge.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The best players in the league are not demonstrating their skills... ugly!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LeBron's got it. I can't count on Wade hitting the jumper on his 1st attempt.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh Dwayne Wade.
'
DWAYNE WADE.

DWAYNE WADE!!!!!!!!! DWAYNE WADEE!!!!!!! wins the Skills competition


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Wade wins.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

D Wade the best skills in the NBA!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DAMN proved me wrong. He was perfect. Congrats to Wade!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

perfect run...got everything on the first try

go DWade!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

WTG Wade!! :clap:

Clutch?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

he couldve beat nash's record.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Did Wade just... hit a jump shot? Well, at least he's mroe deserving than LeBron.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> LeBron's got it. I can't count on Wade hitting the jumper on his 1st attempt.


WADE BABY!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dwayne WADE!

Best skilled player in basketball!!! Eat it Nash!

Dwayne's going to win the MVP of the all-star game too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perfect run by Wade.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wade once again proving just how much the Heat are his team!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

crap my asian feed is like 5mins behind u guys... I better stop looking at this thread


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, Wade ran through that one fast.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

wow unbelivable......d wade on a perfect run!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Im so pumped right now for the ASG and my basketball game on Monday.

Ray Allen is gonna take the 3 Point Competition.
Iggy is gonna take the Dunk Competition.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I got Billups for the 3pt shootout.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Im so pumped right now for the ASG and my basketball game on Monday.
> 
> Ray Allen is gonna take the 3 Point Competition.
> Iggy is gonna take the Dunk Competition.


Im pumped up for the Dunk Comp I think Iggys gonna pull out something were not expecting


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Follow the stuff here. :laugh:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

So far
Spurs: 1
Chris Paul: 3

4 points total not bad worst is 8.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Rigidi rigidi rigidi RAY ALLWHAT


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damn Wade ran it extremely fast.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Follow the stuff here. :laugh:


Haha.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just saw how Nash went up to Wade after his run, you can tell by his body language he said something like "I thought you have to do lay-ups, no dunks!"


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Wade's a 1 guard, so yea, I guess he wins, but AI would've owned!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> Haha.


how is that funny?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Just saw how Nash went up to Wade after his run, you can tell by his body language he said something like "I thought you have to do lay-ups, no dunks!"


I swear it was layups.. They musta tweaked that..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Wade's a 1 guard, so yea, I guess he wins, but AI would've owned!


hey, just give Wade his due with out trying to down play it by saying your favorite player would of been better.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I like Ray Allen to run away with the 3 point contest.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> how is that funny?


The thing is sweeeeet.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Started bad but heated up.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Well Arenas just proved a lot of people wrong. 14, not bad at all.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

7 footer in the 3 point contest and a 5'7 guy in the dunk competition.... lol


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Gilbert-14
Jason-13


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dirk is gonna tear it up


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where did Kenny go? He along with Charles are a big part of what makes All Star Saturday so much fun.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

dirk is going through this really slow


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nevermind, lol.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Gilbert-14
Jason-13
Dirk-14


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like it was late....


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Dirk got it off in time.

Gilbert Arenas = 14
Dirk Nowitzki = 14
Jason Terry = 13


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Where did Kenny go? He along with Charles are a big part of what makes All Star Saturday so much fun.



He went to do something with Kobe in the back.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ray next


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

how come dirk missed so much on the 90 degree shot? isn't that supposed to be the easiest angle?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TiMVP2 said:


> Gilbert-14
> Jason-13
> Dirk-14


I think they gonna change it to 12.... and Ray Allen is gonna tear it up


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

These field might have the highest combined shots made in the history of the event. Even the least greatest shooters are putting up respectable numbers.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ray Allen is up next...........he is gonna tear this thing apart.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

so hard to predict a winner. anyone of these guys can get hot and start a fireball.

i gonan go with Q


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dirks shot shouldnt have counted...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

the money ball counted....


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Pop em like skittles, Ray Allen.

POP EM LIKE SKITTLES.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

yes yes... go go ray ray


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nice round from Ray


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Gilbert-14
Jason-13
Dirk-14 
Ray-19

my dude tore it up


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ray Allen! with 19.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Gilbert-14
Jason-13
Dirk-14 
Ray-19
Chauncy-12(elminated)


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Billups with 12 so he's out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Mr. Big Shot MIA when it came to the money ball.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Quentin Richardson just missed the entire rim, lol


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Q-Rich is eliminated.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ray Allen
Dirk
Arenas 

in the finals...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Gilbert-14
Jason-13(eliminated)
Dirk-14 
Ray-19
Chauncy-12(elminated)
Quinten-12(eliminated)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Arenas, Dirk and Ray in the final 3.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Q jus Choked big time he could of easily got 14 if he didnt choke at the end


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Arenas in the finals...wow.

Anyone think Hodges record will ever be beat?


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

so far its not as fun, the three point contest is usually my favorite part, so does this mean the slam dunk contest is going last 1 hour?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Quentin Richardson just missed the entire rim, lol


That was to the FAR left. That might be the worst shot I've seen from an actual basketball player in my life.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

O2K said:


> so far its not as fun, the three point contest is usually my favorite part, so does this mean the slam dunk contest is going last 1 hour?


it always is.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

My Predictions!

Ray Allen - 21
Dirk - 18
Arenas - 15


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

double post


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I just got an image in my head with Arenas holding up the trophy.... hmmmmm


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Charles and kenny were talking about who the knicks can beat in the NCAA finals :laugh:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

How come they don't have a little bar measuring the shots made on the side of the screen this year? I always liked that...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh wow Arenas is off


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Gilbert-16!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Arenas with 16 in the 2nd Round.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

16 is pretty good. A lot of pressure on Dirk now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Steez said:


> My Predictions!
> 
> Ray Allen - 21
> Dirk - 18
> Arenas - 15


SO CLOOOOSE!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh Dirk is feelin it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Cuban is one goofy *** dude did anyone jus see him cheering for Drik lol


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Gilbert-16
Dork-18

High scoring 2nd round,and Allen Will make it even more high scoring


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Steez said:


> My Predictions!
> 
> Ray Allen - 21
> Dirk - 18
> Arenas - 15


Wow am good


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

cmon Ray Allen, POP EM LIKE SKITTLES!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dirk wins.

That was close.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dirk is the champ ...and cuban is a ***


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ray choked on the 4th rack.

Dirk's the CHAMP.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

DIRK NOWITZKI is the new 3 pt champ


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

man allen disapointed me.

so far

I got 7 points out of worst 14.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Steez said:


> Dirk is the champ ...and cuban is a ***


why are you such a hater?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, I predicted Dirk to win this.. Got the Team Ball (LA) and Skills (LeBron) wrong! Got Dre to win the Slam Dunk Contest and Kobe to win MVP. 

More than likely going 1/5.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

now what weve been all waiting for


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, Dirk won but Ray Allen really caught light when he realized he needed to make some shots but by that time it wuz to late.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Dunk Contest is coming up next folks.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

How pathetic.

Why do they even have a clock if they are counting shots after the time expired? Dirk shouldn't even habe advanced out of the frist round. What a pathetic display by the NBA.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> why are you such a hater?



how am I a hater?
I said Dirk won and Cuban is a ***.... alot of people would agree with me... am not the only one that dislikes Cuban for ur info


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

How can anyone dislike Cuban?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Amareca said:


> How pathetic.
> 
> Why do they even have a clock if they are counting shots after the time expired? Dirk shouldn't even habe advanced out of the frist round. What a pathetic display by the NBA.


Agreed!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> man allen disapointed me.
> 
> so far
> 
> I got 7 points out of worst 14.


I got 9 3's across the board who you got going into the Dunk Comp?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Cuban is one goofy *** dude did anyone jus see him cheering for Drik lol


Cuban was commentating on german TV and pretty much rooting against everyone else calling for them to choke and miss.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I got lil robinson in the dunk contest.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I got Iggy


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> How can anyone dislike Cuban?



Well I dont dislike him for him cheering etc. thats awesome... but the fact that he gets involved in stuff that he shouldnt be involved in thats all


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Steez said:


> Dirk is the champ ...and cuban is a ***


 Why are you a hater of the English language? :wink: Unless I am thinking of the wrong 3 letter word.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> I got lil robinson in the dunk contest.


me 2


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

By the way nobody call Iguodala 'Iggy'.. It's easier but that's his brother's nickname and he prefers 'Dre'


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Steez said:


> Well I dont dislike him for him cheering etc. thats awesome... but the fact that he gets involved in stuff that he shouldnt be involved in thats all


I dont dislike him for cheering either jus thought he looked goofy as hell


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Well if the 7 footer won the 3 point contest... am going for the 5'7 guy to win the dunk competition


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> By the way nobody call Iguodala 'Iggy'.. It's easier but that's his brother's nickname and he prefers 'Dre'


yah i was disappointed when i heard him say that I like Iggy better then Dre but i guess we can jus go with Andre IguuuuuuuuuuaDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO @ this ****.. Wow..


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Did I ask for crappy singers and dancing kids? no I asked for all star weekend activities.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Andrea Bocelli???? :rofl:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow..........just wow.......

*changes channel*

tell me when this Andrea dude is done


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Is the NBA really this small-time?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Unless Nate misses a dunk,there is no way hes losing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what is it with the nba and the completely wrong for the demographic musical acts? 

last year with that country crap and now this? why not get enya? seriously, seriously bad.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

wtf? why is there a fat man singings..I was promised dunks


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

This guy should be singing for Lion King or something... not NBA All Star Weekend


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Andrea Bocelli???? :rofl:


I thought it wuz a gurl at first.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

they couldve atleast got mike jones or paul wall or somethin.

but.......they got this andrea dude.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Andrea Bocelli: highlight of the weekend. How many times did someone have to get smacked in the head with a piece of plywood to come up with that idea?


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

lol it's easy to mistake that for a concert.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow... Jordan dominated

82834 votes... almost double VCs


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

bah i wanted rob thomas to sing 'ever the same'


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Vince Cizarter lizoozes


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

they shouldve atleast have gotten someone from texas/houston to come sing/rap


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Bocelli is really talented but out of place in this type of event. It's akin to inviting a band like Emperor or Gorgoroth to open for Britney Spears and Nsync.

Then again I dislike rap with a passion.......


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

SHOWTIME.

My vote goes to either Iggy or Nate-Rob


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Finals will be Josh Smith vs Andre Iguodala


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

You guys can turn it back to TNT now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ugh. Same stupid format, too.

Dre & Nate in the finals.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

NBA players want hip hop. Black NBA fans want hiphop. White NBA fans want hiphop. Feed us some ****ing hiphop.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> they couldve atleast got mike jones or paul wall or somethin.
> 
> .


no, they couldn't


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

charles with the plaid suit.

no no no no


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I really wanna see what Josh Smith has up his sleeves?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I agree wit 7M3,and let's get this started,it's IMO better then all star game.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> You guys can turn it back to TNT now.


:rofl: Thank you. I turned it over to NBAtv to watch the commish talk about brawls and NBA cares and stuff.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ohhhh SNAP Iversons in Players gear could that be something to come :banana:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

OOOH that **** was nice.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

boooo sux.... he only got high points is cuz its the first dunk and they have nothing to compare it to


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Charles: Jim Boeheim need to get a weight room. :laugh:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Warrick with a nice dunk.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

ohhhhhh dre


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

It was OK not better then Warriks.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Andre with the bounce windmill. Loved it.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> they couldve atleast got mike jones or paul wall or somethin.


I would have shot the TV if that happened...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think I am just expecting too much out of them lol


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I would have shot the TV if that happened...


well it wouldve been better than this andrea bocelli dude


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

OH MAW GAWSH noyce.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

aooooohhhhhhhhhhhh nate robinson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that was niiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

49 for nate... daamn


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Robinson got the judges on his side already.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Here we go, Here we go


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

:rofl: Charles Barkley...so drunk and yet he still can't stop talking about some form of discrimination.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

ohhhh josh smith is tryin somethin craaaaazzy


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ooooooooooooooh!!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

OH **** !!!! nice freethrow(i think) dunk


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Free Throw Line dunk. What's up with the tape?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Josh Smith with a terrible score.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Boo, that FT dunk was kind of lame.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

41??? Warricks was better then Smiths? wtf

that was a free throw line, 2 handed double pump


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Uhhh.... Josh Smith??


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What was the tape for?
Talk about a letdown. You just can't do that. It made his free throw line jump seem pedestrian.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

what happened to the tape j-smooth??


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I said Bocelli was the highlight of the weekend, but the million dollar idea of putting tape eighteen feet out only to do a free throw line slam might have taken it's spot.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

The way they are giving out 10's, Josh had to have gotten at least a 9.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

WTF is Josh Smith doing? Is he on crack or really that stupid??? He is lucky he got even 41.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The tape ruined the score for Smith. That would have been a 48+ otherwise.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

That was a letdown. lol.

The tape was for "I'll take two more steps before jumping."


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Josh should get a 7 for playin with everybody like that :curse:


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

LOL @ Josh Smith.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

He stepped a lil in front of the FT line and desereved the low score for Getting all our hopes up with the tape


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i think everyone expected the tape dunk, i think because he messed up the first time that he got somewhat nervous... that wouldve been amazing if he pulled off the tape dunk, i think he can still do it though, but nate robinson can do a basic dunk and still win it, very spudd webb like


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nates dunk was nice but not nearly a 49 bonus pts for the short guys


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was a fine dunk but it became very anticlimatic cuz of where he put the tape down.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

LOL @ "The Tape"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The reason Josh got low scores for that was BECAUSE of the tape.

Maybe Hakim Warrick will try and jump from the tape. He had some dunks in college where it looked like he could have done that.

Free throw line dunks are kind of meh these days.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

fairly nice

8


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

nooooyce.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A dunk isn't the same once u miss on the first try. I thought that was an OK dunk. 7 from me.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

that was alright


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

AI Squared... Iverson is gonna shoot it LOL


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Horrible contest so far, just horrible.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"AI is gonna shoot it."

:rofl:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Move your asses Cameramen!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Pulling off something.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damon Jones' suit is amazing


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

ohh this is gonna be crazy


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Whoooooo


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ten Ten!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

****ing sweet!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

50.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

;hgl;ghjsfklghjsfkjdhfkdjnbdsfnbslhgfbndfjlknjlk WOW!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh man...AI...AI...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

DRE  :clap:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was the best two man dunk so far. Insane. How do you even think of that?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! Ohhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! Ohhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Andre Iguodala!!!!!!! Andre Iguodala!!!!!!!!! Ohhhhhhh!!!!!! Ohhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh my.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

OH [email protected]!!!!!


beSt dunk ever!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Crappy angle on that dunk by TNT 

WOW just saw the replay.....that was AWESOME


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

thats a slam dunk contest slam dunk


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

HAHAHHAHA Igoudula just left the building hahahah


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

OMG :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Andre went home! Said you guys can mail me the trophy :rofl:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Best dunk of all-time.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Let me backpeddle this is over.

This dunk should be enough to win. IT'S OVER.

Iguodala my man!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

IGGY! Oh my!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Andre!!!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

:eek8: :worship: ANDRE IGUODALA


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

That was NICE. Nice hangtime.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

OOOOOHHHh


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

blah - nate


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Decent from Nate.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that Nate one didnt deserve more than an 8


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Igoudaaaalaaaa


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty good by Nate. Nothing out of this world but good enough to land him in the Finals.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

After that Iggy dunk, these dunks seem watever lol....

Josh Smith messed up!!!!! HE COULDA OWNED THIS!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> 50.


Damn, I should have recorded it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's a pity though Josh Smith won't be in the Finals. Y did he have to use the tape? :sigh:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Uhhhh...did the feed get ****ed up for anyone else?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I still think Smith's first dunk was better than any of Nate's. He messed himself up with the tape. He got everyones hopes up, but it was still very nice


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Give up Josh :sad:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Josh Smith is stinking it up this year.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

nate v. iggy


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Josh Smith what a joke.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Josh Smith is stinking it up this year.


eh, atleast we dont have to watch Chris Anderson..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

lol theyre still talkin about 'the tape'


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

damn Josh Smith had to do a stupid dunk cuz of Nates wack scores!

thats messed up and this is turning out to be the worst dunk competition other then Iggys dunk


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

243p 3oiraewflkf COMCAST! I can't watch any of this! It's stuck on Nate Robinson suspended in air! :curse:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Andre's Dunk*

WOAH...awesome! :clap:

never seen anyone try that one before...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

There will be a new dunk champion.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> eh, atleast we dont have to watch Chris Anderson..


At least Andersen was funny. Smith is just a wreck.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

They in the finals and the show is supposed to finish in 35 mins... they were expecin another Anderson missing 200 dunks maybe


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Andre's Dunk*

Would've been top 5 all-time if he had gotten it on the first try.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> At least Andersen was funny. Smith is just a wreck.


andersen last year was emmmmbarassing.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> 243p 3oiraewflkf COMCAST! I can't watch any of this! It's stuck on Nate Robinson suspended in air! :curse:



Your not missin much


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Andre's Dunk*



Spriggan said:


> Would've been top 5 all-time if he had gotten it on the first try.


i agree, too bad he didnt make it. Was the camera in the way?I didnt see what stopped him from making it


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> eh, atleast we dont have to watch Chris Anderson..


Hey...say what you want but that dunk where Chris Anderson converted at the end was freak'n badass.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

aside from the ai dunk which was amazing, this is rather boring, i hope the finals brings something we havent seen


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Andre's Dunk*

Sick!!!!!!!

He had to duck his head to avoid hitting it in the backboard.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Andre's Dunk*

I thought it looked like Iggy hit his head on the backboard on that first attempt.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's too bad AI2 has to dunk again. I doubt he'll come up with anything to top that last dunk. Nate should win this pretty easily now.

For all you guys saying Josh Smith or whoever did better dunks than Nate--raise the rim up another foot, and have them try their dunks, then we'll be talking. Do you see how high Nate is getting up? It's inhuman.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Steez said:


> Your not missin much


Well I'm still missing it. Every channel works but TNT


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

They should have finished the contest as soon as Iggy made his dunk. 

Nate should not be in the finals (although, his first dunk for a small guy was very nice), but the other two "candidates" are...blah.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nate sounds like a 13 year old Bow Wow.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Andre's Dunk*

Definitely one of the best DC dunks EVER.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nate's dunks were not special. He only got the scores because he is short.

Warrick vs Iguodala it should have been.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Andre's Dunk*

damn man, too bad it wasnt the one that sealed the deal. It would have been perfect!
He just said he hit his head on it, so thats what it was. Oh well lets see how the finals go


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

O M G


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I still think Smith's first dunk was better than any of Nate's. He messed himself up with the tape. He got everyones hopes up, but it was still very nice


agreed, I thought that would get at least 48


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh ****!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That looks like an impossible attempt for someone his size.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OHHHH Nate-Rob


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nevermind.. this is anti-climatic.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Another Chris Anderson?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

nates done


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

****, that would have been the greatest dunk of all time!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We got our Chris Anderson now!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dre won.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He's just to small. At least he's trying something awesome for his size unlike Andersen.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

**** Comcast!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Andre's Dunk*



Spriggan said:


> I thought it looked like Iggy hit his head on the backboard on that first attempt.


I thought so too, which kinda made the dunk even crazier

Is it just me or does getting a star player involved like AI make the dunk even better?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dre is the MVP of the Rookie Challenge and winner of the Dunk Competition


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If you can't make a dunk at least 1 out of 3 times , don't try it. That's a 40 now at best.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Finally did it but the IMPACT man....


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice dunk for a guy his size.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Even though it took him 10 tries, that dunk is still sick as ****.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If he does that on first time, it's a 10..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

wtf... why such a high score?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Damnit, my computer froze...that dunk would have been sick though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If he had hit that first dunk, the comp would have been over. It's an insane dunk even with all the misses.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Andre's Dunk*



Yao Mania said:


> I thought so too, which kinda made the dunk even crazier
> 
> Is it just me or does getting a star player involved like AI make the dunk even better?



Nah, but Iverson yelling over that he was going to shoot it was pretty funny ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> wtf... why such a high score?


Because he is ****ing five foot seven.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Iguodala's dunk was just silly and NEW.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

He's still got ALL 9's except for one 8. Iggy better not messup.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

50!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's OVER. That's a 10!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Scickkk Dunk!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Iggy is killin' it!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Damnit, my computer froze...that dunk would have been sick though.


Got a link for the online feed?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So what's his 2nd and final dunk gonna be? a Half Court Dunk?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Iggy coming up big again.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Its over baby.


----------



## DPSF4 (Jun 19, 2005)

Ironically Nate's height hurt him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL! Spudd!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

ROFL

Putting on the Spud jersey.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Spud Webb is commin out


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Robinson Brings Out Spudd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wizardsfan2006 (Dec 24, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Its over baby. Andre Iguodala..........DUNK CHAMP


those dunks were incredible :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeaaaaaaaah this is sweet


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SPUD!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Spud in the building.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The thing with the Spudd jersey is kinda lame.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Holy ****


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nate!

Now, let's go back to Damon Jones' coat.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ooooo!!!!! Hot ****!! Go Nate!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL Nate calls out Spud.....

WOWW.........That's a 50! 

HOLY F***!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:jawdrop:

HOLY **** NATE!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

holy ****


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

50! Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That"s A ****ing Figigoitiigoighihsaeiogoiehoitoihoithyji!!!!!!


End It!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
OHHHHHHHH!

Nate ROBINSON!!!!!!!!!!
OHHHH!!!!!!!
OHHHHHH! NO!!!!!!!!
OH NO!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LOVE IT!! Good Job Nate!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

God DAMN! WOW.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Yea!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhh No!!!!! Ohhh No!!!!!!!! Ohhhhh No!!!!!!! Ohhhhh No!!!!!!
Nate Robinson!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*ANYONE HAVE A LINK FOR THE ONLINE FEED?!!?!*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Big Nate holly ****


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh My God Nate.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

a Tie anyone ???


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*oh my god!*


----------



## wizardsfan2006 (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh...my...god


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

NATE ROBINSON.........that was craaazzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I hope Iggy gets 44


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wait are we forgetting that he jumped over Spudd Webb? He jumped over a midget.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

C'mon Dre. THat won't do it


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Got a link for the online feed?


I watch TV on my computer...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Andre trying a similar


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

OMFG Nate Robinson is about 2 rob Andre Iguodala


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Uh oh.. Close calls here.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

This needs to go into overtime.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Wait are we forgetting that he jumped over Spudd Webb? He jumped over a midget.


Lol. Still very impressive...Considering Nate's size


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

TIE please. I want more!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Tie?!!?!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

We Are Tied!!!!!!!!!


LET THE DUNK COMPETITION BEGIN!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TIE


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

44 Tie!!! Dunk Off!!!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Dunk Off


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dunk Offfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes! Dunk Off!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

TIE

_It's a dunk-off._


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah we want more


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dunk off!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great dunk....but he missed too many.

It's a TIE!

That's what I'm talking ABT!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This is rigged :rofl:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Iggy should have this won....


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

this is one of the craziest s*** ive seen


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kennys Screwin AI2 :curse:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Best dunk contest in years and I can't watch it


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hell yeah!
Get pointers from Kobe.... thats how its suposed to be


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Wait are we forgetting that he jumped over Spudd Webb? He jumped over a midget.



If Amare jumped over a flea we'd be hearing about it ...

that was a badass F!ing dunk.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Iguodala's top 2 dunks were in a whole different universe compared to Nate.......


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

We'll, c'mon Nate u can do it... Put Yao there.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Won of the best contests in a long while


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ye gods i wish i was watching this...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Wait are we forgetting that he jumped over Spudd Webb? He jumped over a midget.


He jumped over a guy who is taller than him. Iggy would have to jump over Dr. J to equal him. Some of you are haters.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

wut the hell is the Raptor doing there ????  
The Raptor is just jokes.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wtf!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

JNice said:


> If Amare jumped over a flea we'd be hearing about it ...
> 
> that was a badass F!ing dunk.


Totally agree

And the one hes trying is sick


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's a dunk off.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Omg If He Does This... It Should Be 100!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn nate thats impossible hehehe


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

cmon nate


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OOOO...almost had it.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

OOO!! So close!!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

How many attempts does someone get......


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he had the ball right there, but missed it


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

**** only close.. C'mon Nate !!!! give something good to NY


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

omg if nate gets this.... its 50 for sure


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I think he needs to try something different now.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

DAMN.. Come on!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OH my goodness.. coming so close!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

LETS GO NATE! LETS GO NATE!

cmon lil dude you can do it!!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

C'mon nate lets do it... try something else


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Just dunk it..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he missed 2 of them right at the rim....

he better not win this. It would be a joke. Making 1 of 5 dunks isnt good enough to win the dunk competition


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

damn hes just tired now... damn damn damn... I want him to do this


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

This dunk Nate Robinson is tryna pull off is gonna be som'n...Even if it takes him 10 tries b/c he's only LISTED at 5'9" (on stilts)


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

OOO!! Nice!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Still pretty nice :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That was pretty nice... 47????


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

c'mon Moses was awesome, damn homer


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. How does he have the conditioning to try that that many times and still do it?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Eh, not bad..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not bad. I would give a 9. He just missed too many to receive a 10. These judges are pulling way too hard for him.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

14th try..............very niice dunk


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Bull**** 3 10s for that damn these judges


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

13 Tries? No big deal.

Innovative stuff is always nice to see. He deserved atleast a 47.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

if only nate had made it in 3-4 attempts he could have won!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Comeon Iggy... do something nice


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If Nate Robinson wins this it will be the biggest joke of the year.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Big Nate Should one


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Nate wins


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bull****.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Its Rigged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Awwwww.. That's bull****.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, Nate Robinson won...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Haha, Iverson. "We got robbed."


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Nate Rob Wins???


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Amareca said:


> If Nate Robinson wins this it will be the biggest joke of the year.


Nate dunks... just awesome 

Iggy's last one was very similar to the other


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what a joke


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

That was pretty dumb.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nate deserved it. Iggy's last two dunks weren't that good.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

...Cheated my man Andre Iguodala


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

They pulled out a 10 then brought it back and gave a 9... that just ruins the dunk contest


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

**** these judges ruining the dunk contest


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Disgusting.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

RIDICULOUS.. NBA F's up again!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bad ending to a great dunk contest.


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

Iggy's dunk really wasn't anything special. Sure it was nice, but there were already like 3 dunks like that tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A lot of confusion there. Nade pulled off a couple of sick ones. I didn't like AI's last 2 much.

Oh well....congrats to Nate.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

boooooooooooo


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

They wanted Nate Robinson to win, the fixed this ****.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Too many misses, but there were some great highlights. Andre's behind the backboard was his only good dunk.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. it was jamal's idea to have nate jump over spud. of course it was. :laugh:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Nate's dunk over Spud gets more amazing everytime I see it. He doesn't just jump over Spud, he jumps _way_ over him.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Well deserve it. Moses give him an unfair 8 in the last attempt


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Amareca said:


> If Nate Robinson wins this it will be the biggest joke of the year.


Why? His dunks were harder than Iggy's. Iggy was just ripping off JRich and JR Smith and he's taller than both of those guys.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

No way Iggy should of lost. Another dunk off woulda been nice though.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Arti said:


> Iggy's dunk really wasn't anything special. Sure it was nice, but there were already like 3 dunks like that tonight.


His last dunk wasn't that special, but changing the ref's mind was just stupid.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

I feel like the way this ended...diminished all the improvement in the dunk contest the last 2 yrs.


----------



## DPSF4 (Jun 19, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> This is rigged :rofl:


Yeah I'd say..

Ridiculous judges.. NBA Screws up so the little Spud Webb could win.. RIGGED.. Oh well.. Iguodala still won to me.. It was a good contest though..


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

who else feel Amareca is really annoying in this thread? :clown:


----------



## DPSF4 (Jun 19, 2005)

You people know Andre's last dunk was not as innovative as Nate's. If Jason Richardson had done that off the backboard 360 between the leg dunk would you have been mad that it took him 100 tries? No because it is innovative and new.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

is this like the first time they ever had a dunk off?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Why? His dunks were harder than Iggy's. Iggy was just ripping off JRich and JR Smith and he's taller than both of those guys.


Exactly i dont see the issue. Iggy's last dunk wasnt special at all... Yeah Nate take some time But he made the best dunks, Even againt Mose's 8


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Nate had better dunks than Iggy, overall. He just needed a lot more attempts. Still, I don't see it as some huge robbery, since Nate did ultimately have nicer dunks.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Too many misses, but there were some great highlights. Andre's behind the backboard was his only good dunk.


Please... Iggys second and third dunk were EASILY by far the best dunks tonight.

This is a joke. Absolutely ridiculous.

First they count Nowitzki's moneyball after the buzzer to send him to the final round and now this? There is no point watching this crap.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How was Iguodala's last dunk innovative? We've seen that 3 or 4 times in the dunk contest already. Probably more.

Nate Dogg's might have taken him 14 tries, but that was pretty damn sick.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AI's last 2 dunks were sort of weak compared to what Nate pulled off. I don't have a problem with him winning it.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

You can't say that they didn't rob Andre when a judge changes his scorecard just to appease the fans/media.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DPSF4 said:


> You people know Andre's last dunk was not as innovative as Nate's. If Jason Richardson had done that off the backboard 360 between the leg dunk would you have been mad that it took him 100 tries? No because it is innovative and new.


what nate did had nothing to do with his dunk what soever he jus did some ball handling skills be4 the dunk that was retarded and you cant get 3 10s for that on your 20th try give me a break


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bull ****! Dre is bbb.nets winner.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Iggy Got Robbed.

Problem with Nate winning is that the Dunk Contest turns into a Dunk Practice.

When Spud Webb won he didnt have 6 missses on a dunk, 14 misses on a dunk. You do that junk in practice. One or two misses I'm cool with, but Nate is the Dunk Practice Winner IMO.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Which of Nate's dunks was innovative? None, the only thing new to it was that he is smaller and the way he lobbed the ball.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Iguodala got ripped.. :no:

There was no way Nate "Birdman" Robinson could've won this without his 1001 retries. Never.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

AI lost his creativity there. he had all the makings to win it but he lost his creativity.

AI lost it, Nate didnt win it.


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

I'd argue that the fact that Nate had so many attempts made it all the more impressive. Dunking takes a LOT of energy. The fact he was still able to pull of a sweet dunk while exhausted is very impressive because he's such a small guy.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Andre was robbed of a point, but I dont feel he deserved it. His dunks looked too much alike, like it was the same thing from different angles with the exception of two of his dunks.

if that off the backboard dunk was one of his final dunks it woulda been a wrap.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Please... Iggys second and third dunk were EASILY by far the best dunks tonight.
> 
> This is a joke. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> First they count Nowitzki's moneyball after the buzzer to send him to the final round and now this? There is no point watching this crap.


If Dre wasn't an ex-Wildcat, you wouldn't be lobbying for him.. Just like a year ago when you thought Amare should have won when he didn't even advance to the finals.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

The judges lost it for AI and Nate missed a total of 20 dunks.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> You can't say that they didn't rob Andre when a judge changes his scorecard just to appease the fans/media.


im not too sure the crowd looked happy when they saw the score changed. And amaerca, iggy's last two dunks were FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR from the best of the night, you must be on crack to say that. Sorry, but seriously.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I am not against the fact that Nate won, he had some sick dunks for someone his height... I am against the fact that they changed the score... they put it up then realized that hey, we can give this lil guy the win and changed it.... which is wack... once u make up ur mind u make up ur mind


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How was Iguodala's last dunk innovative? We've seen that 3 or 4 times in the dunk contest already. Probably more.
> 
> Nate Dogg's might have taken him 14 tries, but that was pretty damn sick.



Agree the cool one was behind the board. that was cool.

ps. damn I agree with Lakers Fans j/k


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> You can't say that they didn't rob Andre when a judge changes his scorecard just to appease the fans/media.


Maybe they changed it because they thought Nate should win, and so they altered their score accordingly? There was no way that last dunk deserved a ten for Iggy. How? Explain how that last dunk was better than Nate's last dunk? He missed it a couple times before he made it too. And it didn't require half of the timing that Nate's dunks did. The reasons Nate's Dunks took more attempts is because with the exception of the AI to AI2 dunk, they were all harder than Iggy's dunks. Going around your back, threw your legs, then tossing it off the backboard, and at 5-7 going and getting it? That's ****ing impossible.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

so nba fixed Dirk and Nate to win.....

the tall guy in the 3 pt competition and the small guy in the dunk contest

now they are going to run commercials saying size doesnt matter for about a year

what a joke


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

booooo! Iggy got robbed!! Rigged!!!

That's waaaay too many misses for a slam dunk champ. Now everyone's gonna try some crazy *** **** that'll take lke 15 attempts to pull off...

JR Smith's dunk was innovative last year, he pulled it down on his 3rd try and only got a 45. Where's the consistency?

This just makes even more players NOT want to participate in the contest in the future. Terrible mistake.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> im not too sure the crowd looked happy when they saw the score changed. And amaerca, iggy's last two dunks were FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR from the best of the night, you must be on crack to say that. Sorry, but seriously.


Everyone knows that Nate was the favorite to win so the judges did whatever they could to make that possible.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> im not too sure the crowd looked happy when they saw the score changed. And amaerca, iggy's last two dunks were FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR from the best of the night, you must be on crack to say that. Sorry, but seriously.


Learn to read, Iguodala's 2nd and 3rd were ten times better than everything Nate did combined.


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

God forbid the judges change the scores because they decided AI's dunk wasn't really that good (which it wasn't).


----------



## DPSF4 (Jun 19, 2005)

Arti said:


> I'd argue that the fact that Nate had so many attempts made it all the more impressive. Dunking takes a LOT of energy. The fact he was still able to pull of a sweet dunk while exhausted is very impressive because he's such a small guy.


exactly it takes alot of energy and lets be foreal it is Andre's fault for not using his best dunk for the finals.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

At least you could hear the boos in the crowd after it was announced This is a joke that judges would change their scores after seeing what it adds up to a Kenny Smith is now a loser in my book I havent seen some ride someone so much be4


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

NATE was a judge favorite but C'MON, he DESERVED to win. He pulled off more impressive dunks then AI in the end. Seriously, AI after his 1st dunk was hardly special. He kept pulling off the same thing from different angles.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Steez said:


> I am not against the fact that Nate won, he had some sick dunks for someone his height... I am against the fact that they changed the score... they put it up then realized that hey, we can give this lil guy the win and changed it.... which is wack... once u make up ur mind u make up ur mind


Exactly what I'm tryna say. I have no problem wit Nate winning, I have a problem wit a judge changing their scorecard so that he could win.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The scores where Nate had to practice his dunk over and over. There were two of them. One of the dunks he attempted it around 5 times before making it. The last one he attempted it 14 times before making it. Those are great dunks. However IMO if you don't land the dunks with in the first 3 attempts you shouldn't get a high score. However Nate got high scores on all his dunks even the ones he attempted over and over. That was the great thing about Spud Webb he nailed his dunks and took the shine away from the other dunk participants.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> now they are going to run commercials saying size doesnt matter for about a year


:rofl: Seriously, I was in the baddest mood of my entire life, but this made me laugh.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I dont see where all the hate come from, But the only new trick by Iggy was the one from behind the board the rest was very similar to JR Smith one and of course the between the legs that i think he made twice. Nate's last dunk even if he try those a few times was a new trick and was very nice


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Brooklyn said:


> I dont see where all the hate come from, But the only new trick by Iggy was the one from behind the board the rest was very similar to JR Smith one and of course the between the legs that i think he made twice. Nate's last dunk even if he try those a few times was a new trick and was very nice


A few times = 14 attempts.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Brooklyn said:


> I dont see where all the hate come from, But the only new trick by Iggy was the one from behind the board the rest was very similar to JR Smith one and of course the between the legs that i think he made twice. Nate's last dunk even if he try those a few times was a new trick and was very nice


NOT REALLY so if we get the best ball handler to go dribble around and do ball handling tricks and then dunk it he should win the dunk contest? thats a joke. If anyone else did those kind of dunks they would be at least 5 points lower The fact that judges had to change their scores after they gave Nate more then high enough numbers should tell you that


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

23AJ said:


> A few times = 14 attempts.


My opinion is that really doesnt matter how many try's they need just judge the one they can complete


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Steez said:


> 7 footer in the 3 point contest and a 5'7 guy in the dunk competition.... lol


funny they all won.

and 2 guard winning the skills competition, the NBA is sure strange.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't get the fetish of some people on BBB.NET with those dunks which had been done plenty of times before.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

if kenny didnt change his score they wouldve went to a second dunk off and it was starting to get repetitive...


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

i think dre probably ran out of ideas......too bad nate had a 50 in the first round, else dre probably would be able to save that backboard one til the last.......


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO looking at the replay of the Nate dunk.. Spud has to lean back and Nate still has a foot on Spud and completed it.. Doesnt make it any more impressive to me after seeing that..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Brooklyn said:


> My opinion is that really doesnt matter how many try's they need just judge the one they can complete


One of those Chris Anderson fans. I gotcha.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Nate Robinson on NBA TV: "Thank God I made every dunk."


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Brooklyn said:


> I dont see where all the hate come from, But the only new trick by Iggy was the one from behind the board the rest was very similar to JR Smith one and of course the between the legs that i think he made twice. Nate's last dunk even if he try those a few times was a new trick and was very nice


LOL

None of Nate's dunks were new. Maybe if they called it the "self lob variations for a dunk contest" it would have been new.

In short NONE of Nate's dunks were new or creative, he is just short.

-He jumped over someone even shorter than him and kicked him while doing that which was just a normal dunk.

-A Bounce to a 360° - Again nothing new, nothing spectacular except for the fact that he is short.

- A simple between the legs dunk that took many tries.

Yeah right.

Maybe if Iguodala had pulled the Dr J jersey and did an average dunk with it he would have gotten a 50 that is if it wasn't rigged.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

btw, did anyone notcie the coincidental pattern that, out of all 4 challenges, it is west-east-west-east on wins?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> LMAO looking at the replay of the Nate dunk.. Spud has to lean back and Nate still has a foot on Spud and completed it.. Doesnt make it any more impressive to me after seeing that..


he leaned back SLIGHTLY and caught him somewhat on the shoulder. you are exaggerating a little.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

23AJ said:


> One of those Chris Anderson fans. I gotcha.


NO, one thing is try a lot of Dunks and dont make any good Anders*e*n type But Nate put very nice dunks tonite


----------



## wizardsfan2006 (Dec 24, 2005)

thanks for the highlights


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Amareca said:


> LOL
> 
> None of Nate's dunks were new. Maybe if they called it the "self lob variations for a dunk contest" it would have been new.
> 
> ...


Well if u dont call them New Fine, But IMO Nate dunks were better than Iggy expect for the Iggy's behind the board Dunk thats was probably the best of the night, But in the last attempt looks like Iggy ran out of ideas. And im not a Iggy or 76ers Hater, I like Iggy probably more than Nate But IMO Nate's was the better dunker overral


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

LMAO at Amareca saying that Nates dunks were only good because of his lobs and the way they were thrown up, but then saying Iggy's dunk was so sick because of the lob of the backboard.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I believe Kobe said this when Nate brought Spud out on the floor. I thought it was pretty hilarious :laugh:. I especially liked how the commentators went all quiet for a few seconds...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I believe Kobe said this when Nate brought Spud out on the floor. I thought it was pretty hilarious :laugh:. I especially liked how the commentators went all quiet for a few seconds...
> 
> http://otafterhours.com/Uploader/files/61/kobe_wtf.gif



He's not watching the dunk contest ... "oh she's fine"


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> I believe Kobe said this when Nate brought Spud out on the floor. I thought it was pretty hilarious :laugh:. I especially liked how the commentators went all quiet for a few seconds...


Funny.. Har har Kobe is the only one that does that.. Har Har!

JNice that was pretty damn funny though :rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Video Highlights (two, PM aquaitious for more [Guest have to register to do so])


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> I believe Kobe said this when Nate brought Spud out on the floor. I thought it was pretty hilarious :laugh:. I especially liked how the commentators went all quiet for a few seconds...


I suck at lipreading...is he saying "WTF?"


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> JNice that was pretty damn funny though :rofl:


I'm here all weekend folks ...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I suck at lipreading...is he saying "WTF?"


Uh...yea. You should have read the link location... dumb ***.


----------



## Laz-E-Boy (Nov 19, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> I believe Kobe said this when Nate brought Spud out on the floor. I thought it was pretty hilarious :laugh:. I especially liked how the commentators went all quiet for a few seconds...



Nah he's saying "who just farted"?


Whether he's askin Gilbert if he farted or that he himself farted and is trying to brag has yet to be determined.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sick dunk contest. Sorry for getting here so late, but man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JNice said:


> I'm here all weekend folks ...


Seriously I saw the same thing. I also saw "Who farted?"


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

So, does this mean Josh Smith's 15 minutes are over?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

What's wrong with Nate Robinson winning? I don't care what Amareca says about his height -- his dunks looked good, and that's final. Being 5'7 has advantages and disadvantages, that's how it should be looked at. 

Though I'm quite split on who I liked better between the two finalists, I'm content with seeing one of them holding the trophy. Andre better win it next year though... 

I didn't enjoy Nate's last dunk, too many tries, but whatever -- the whole 5'7 thing isn't blown out of proportion. I'm 5'5 and I can touch the backboard with the tip of my nail (if it's long enough). Nate being able to dunk is SICK, Nate being able to pull off those stunts is way way way SICKer.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

How about Damon Jones stylin' in that red suit jacket, tie and pants w/ the shades. He's the biggest pimp in the league. Also I didn't know Walter McCarty sang so good. He's got some pipes.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

AIFAN3 said:


>


i love it.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

AIFAN3 said:


>


clever and very very well done...especially with the robber shirt....nice job man...


----------

